# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Shegu - by Bohunk

## ravells

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Fractal Terrains / PSE 7

*Review*

Bohunk is a producer of consitently beautiful maps. What is more is that he does not repeat a style but evolves it. the map of Shegu which had humble begininngs turned into a wonder. Again, the Bohunk trademark style of having more place name labels than one could believe possible to increase the sense of scale is there. The horizontal lines on mountain and coastline are similar to previous maps but different enough to evolve a new style. Again another piece of beauty for one the true master mappers in our Guild....and a really nice chap to boot.


*Original thread* 
Click here to view the original thread.

----------


## misteradam

i really like that. it's true patience.

----------


## Masden

An interesting mix of east meets west.

Sino Eurpoean relations would make an interesting setting for a game. I live on the east coast of China and have seen some of the early German maps made of the chinese coast -fascinating.

----------


## torstan

I'm loving the use of Charlmagne - my knew favourite font too.

It's a beautiful map and I love the style. The woodcut style blends beautifully here. Great choice Ravells.

I really shouldn't send my employers over here. They're going to start hiring all of you guys!

----------


## illustranaut

Wow! that's stunning, great work bohunk!

----------


## Lich

Wow incredibly good!

----------


## Ryan K

That is just .... wow, amazing!

How long did _that_ take?

----------


## BigIronVault

Amazing map great work!

----------


## crazyred

Good Grief!!!! It's bee-yoo-tee-ful!~!

----------


## NeonKnight

Lovely map. Absolutely.....lovely!

----------


## Spazzle

fantastic map!

----------


## jeepee

that requires some skill! awesome work!

----------


## Tyjah

Great job! I like the shading along the shore.

----------

